# North American AT-6



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Harlingen Gunnery School

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just love the AT-6. Somehow those wheels on the assembly line don't look like tires.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2015)

at6 said:


> Just love the AT-6. Somehow those wheels on the assembly line don't look like tires.



I can't remember if I saw the same thing with P-51s, I think they are wooden wheels.
Here...Production. P-51 "Mustang" fighter planes. An employee checks one of the temporary wooden wheels placed on a P-51 fighter on the North American flight training at the Inglewood, California, plant. Regular rubber tires are installed when the planes ar


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 7, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 284163



They are Vultee BT-13's not AT-6's Snautzer, but still a nice pic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)

ozhawk40 said:


> They are Vultee BT-13's not AT-6's Snautzer, but still a nice pic.



Thanks for correct id.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Over Randolph Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*The North American XAT-6E Texan, an experimental variant of the AT-6 Texan trainer, fitted with a Ranger V-770 air-cooled V-12 engine, ca. 1944*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2019)

1944 ORIGINAL PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA ORDERED AT-6 WARPLANE FROM USA 二战中国空军美造战机 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

WWII 1943 Greek Pilots earn their wings RAF airplane 7x9 Wire Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2019)

1944 ORIGINAL PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA ORDERED AT-6 WARPLANE FROM USA 二战中国空军美造战机 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

1946 ORIGINAL PHOTO NATIONALIST CHINA AT-6 WARPLANE FROM USA 二战中国空军美造战机 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Vtg COLOR Transparency Photo – North American T-6 Texans USAF | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## MiTasol (Dec 7, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Over Randolph Field
> 
> View attachment 284676


Sorry - another BT. Probably a BT-9
GREAT photo though

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION NA T-6 TEXAN FRANCAIS | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1940 Air Ministry Photo of a RAF Harvard II | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original WW2 Snapshot Photo of RAF Harvard Trainer KF 394 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

aircraft photo North American T-6 US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

Target tug??

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm guessing it's some kind of sprayer attachment, maybe smoke.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 18, 2020)

And Andy is correct......tell him what he's won Johnny. A caption in the WarbirdTech book says, "....to be fitted with underwing spray tanks to help fight mosquito infestation...." in South Korea

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Press Photo World War II pilots next to plane - saa95794 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Photo Snapshot Philippine Air Force AT 6 Texan Airplane 1959 Military Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original 1940 Air Ministry Photo of a RAF Harvard II | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585462











WWII: HARVARD II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 | eBay


HARVARD II B HORNET. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10, 224 D. Good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Jul 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Press Photo World War II pilots next to plane - saa95794 | eBay POST #59
> 
> View attachment 596752


Interesting one.
Not a common NA-16 variant. Square top windscreen, multiple exhausts, rag covered rear fuselage, scoop on top of cowling suggesting a Wright engine, no spats so possibly a tuck away main gear.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: HARVARD ORIGINAL AEROPLANE BLUE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP JAN 1941 | eBay


ORIGINAL AEROPLANE BLUE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. Used condition.



www.ebay.com





P5823

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: HARVARD I RAF BRIZE NORTON OXON ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


RAF BRIZE NORTON OXON. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. Good condition.



www.ebay.com





2 SFTS RAF Brize Norton - Wikipedia

N7140 , N7018

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2021)

Those rudders look different.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep, apart from the rudder ( and fin ), and the fabric covered fuselage, there were other small external details on the Mk1 that differed compared to later Marks.
Somewhere in " spiderland", I have a magazine article from way back, outlining the differences, and with scale drawings, for the conversion of the available AT-6/ Texan /Harvard 1/48ths scale kits, into the RAF Harvard Mk.1.
I think the Yale might have been included in the article too, but it's so long since I last saw the magazine, I can't remember.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2021)

Gas patches near the tail?


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Gas patches near the tail?


I had chili last night.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2021)

Note that Harvard MK I also had a fabric skinned fuselage while the rudder is similar to the SNJ-2.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 8, 2021)

Just to help try and sort out the NA-16 series aircraft thru AT-6B (from TO 01-60-26 dated 43-08-25)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 8, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Just to help try and sort out the NA-16 series aircraft thru AT-6B (from TO 01-60-26 dated 43-08-25)
> View attachment 631625


Wow.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WWII North American TEXAN flying over a California beach 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII North American TEXAN flying over a California beach 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2021)

I think this the first O.D. AT-6 I've ever seen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: HARVARD II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 | eBay
> 
> 
> HARVARD II B HORNET. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10, 224 D. Good condition.
> ...











WWII: HARVARD MK II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH OCT 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HARVARD MK II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH OCT 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FT281

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

HARVARD: HRH DUKE OF EDINBURGH PILOTS A HARVARD TRAINER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HARVARD: HRH DUKE OF EDINBURGH PILOTS A HARVARD TRAINER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





KF729

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARDS NO 6 FLYING SCHOOL DUNNVILLE ONT ORIGINAL PHOTO 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARDS NO 6 FLYING SCHOOL DUNNVILLE ONT ORIGINAL PHOTO 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Canadian

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: HARVARDS ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HARVARDS ON AIRFIELD. ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE". WORLD AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: HARVARD ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE". WORLD AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARD TRAINER WINGS ORIGINAL FOX PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HARVARD TRAINER WINGS. CANADIAN AVIATION ORIGINAL FOX PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





spare wings

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Jul 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARDS NO 6 FLYING SCHOOL DUNNVILLE ONT ORIGINAL PHOTO 1941 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARDS NO 6 FLYING SCHOOL DUNNVILLE ONT ORIGINAL PHOTO 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Yales going by the exhaust and carb scoop and gear fairing on 3380.

Very nice photos of a plane that there are not many photos of

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: HARVARD ORIGINAL ""THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO MARCH 1955 | eBay


ORIGINAL ""THE AEROPLANE" PHOTOGRAPH. MARCH 25TH 1955.



www.ebay.com





KF326 , RAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Vtg WW2-Era Aircraft Photo T-6 Texan on Aircraft Carrier, Navy Korea Original | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg WW2-Era Aircraft Photo T-6 Texan on Aircraft Carrier, Navy Korea Original at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Carrier landing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2021)

What have we here





Looks like a device to stop the arrester wire catching on the tail gear. Never heard of that on a SNJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jul 28, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> What have we here
> 
> 
> Looks like a device to stop the arrester wire catching on the tail gear. Never heard of that on a SNJ.











Aviation Photo #2662941: North American SNJ-5C Texan - Untitled


Photo taken at Detroit - Willow Run (YIP / KYIP) in Michigan, USA on July 23, 2011.




www.airliners.net












Aviation Photo #1341474: North American SNJ-5C Texan - Untitled


Built in 1943. - Photo taken at Alliance - Barber (2D1) in Ohio, USA on July 7, 2007.




www.airliners.net






https://thebrownshoes.org/sites/default/files/SNJ-5C%20takes%20cut%20on%20USS%20Wright%20(CVL-49)%20off%20Pensacola%2C%201948_0.jpg




https://3.bp.blogspot.com/--br3dgSSFj8/Vwk85sRRorI/AAAAAAAAH9A/6VKq1uzLsp4bck3VreE7fLiL9vH_LiY1w/s1600/SNJ-5C%2BBarin.jpg




https://thebrownshoes.org/sites/default/files/styles/md_slider_1_bg/public/SNJ-5C%20qual%20on%20USS%20Wright%20(CVL-49)%20June%201948_0.jpg?itok=PB3wJ6--

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> What have we here
> View attachment 634136
> 
> 
> Looks like a device to stop the arrester wire catching on the tail gear. Never heard of that on a SNJ.


The SNJ-5C had an arrestor hook installed and it looks as if this one also has the protective cover on the tail wheel assembly to deflect any missed cables.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2021)

mjfur said:


> Aviation Photo #2662941: North American SNJ-5C Texan - Untitled
> 
> 
> Photo taken at Detroit - Willow Run (YIP / KYIP) in Michigan, USA on July 23, 2011.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN HARVARD II MOUNT KENYA ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO MAR 1955 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN HARVARD II MOUNT KENYA ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO MAR 1955 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Come in At6 come in.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: HARVARD II (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH OCT 1940 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,4000 A. HARVARD II (SECRET). WORLD WAR II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1941 USAAF T-6 Texan Trainers Brooks Field 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 USAAF T-6 Texan Trainers Brooks Field 7x9 Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1941 USAAF T-6 Texan Trainers Brooks Field

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARD II B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CANADIAN AVIATION: HARVARD II B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Canadian 20279

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

WWII: BRITISH PILOTS TRAIN IN AMERICAN HARVARDS ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BRITISH PILOTS TRAIN IN AMERICAN HARVARDS ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P5873

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2021)

Harvard MK1.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2022)

RAF














WWII: HARVARD II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HARVARD II B HORNET ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------

